# all creatine is the same



## moving strong (Mar 22, 2002)

Come on now, all Creatine is the same, right!

So whats the big differents?


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2002)

Unfortuantely, all creatine isn`t the same.

Some more suspect companies use inferior quality creatine to keep the price down....some have a transport system, others don`t....some are effervesent, others aren`t....some of the truely BS ones are even in a liquid form.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2002)

Aside from transport systems, carbs, no carbs, ALA, etc...yes there is a difference with some. The best creatine on the planet comes from SKW Labs in Germany. Some companies use it and some don't. Many get there raw materials from China, which is crappy creatine because of impurities and lack of shelf life. The big supplement companies are the one's to stick with.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2002)

just like with any product there are differences in quality, with creatine the key is purity.


----------



## FOLEYMSL (Mar 25, 2002)

I have had great luck with Creatine Clear from GNC.


----------

